# Yellow Magic DNP but cant feel it ?



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello. A week ago exactly i started with a cycle of Yellow Magic DNP. I started with 1 tab of 125mg. Been doing that monday-sunday and then today i have upped the dose to 2 tabs.

But i cant really feel anything. Could it be a bad batch ? I was under the impression that this brand of dnp is proper dosed so i would expect at least some sides. Even when eating some simple carbs i dont feel warm.

Could it just be that i need more than 125mg due to beeing a big guy.

**** is yellow though when i drink enough its pretty clear.

I should say that im taking a anti-histamine. Cetirizine (Zyrtec) 10 mg 3-4 times a day to prevent rash and hives cause i got those last time i ran dnp. I dont know if a anti histamine would interfere with DNP ?


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Take 3 a day for 1 week see what happens


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.

Will wait out this week with 2 tabs a day and see if that increases. Just wanted to hear if someone knew that it was G2G and properly dosed. Based on the reputation it should be so guess i will have to wait and see.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

How many carbs you having ?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

If your keeping in cool conditions and keeping yourself hydrated, then that helps immensly

I've been on 250mg a day, in cool conditions I barely feel anything. As soon as I move about... sweat on my forehead

If you've only now upped it to two tabs, at least wait 5 days before you up it again as this is when the dose will reach it's peak. Going from 125mg ED to 250mg ED is a big difference in side effects!


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. Will follow advice and wait 5-7 days to see. I dont think i want to go over 250mg but will see.

@ewen

carbs 50-100 grams.

Protein 200-240 grams

fat 80-120

Carbs will be complex carbs and some from apples

protein and fat are all from meet

It changes because one day i might have chicken, next day pork and so on. But i try to stay in that limit. Though today and yesterday i didnt follow my meal plan cause i was on a long car ride and didnt cook ahead.

Still havent lost any weight but i think im holding water.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

feel free to try, but if all hell breaks loose - take 2 days off and go right back to the old dose.

that's what happened when i went from 125 to 250. I went from happy go lucky to complete zombie.


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

agentmrbean said:


> feel free to try, but if all hell breaks loose - take 2 days off and go right back to the old dose.
> 
> that's what happened when i went from 125 to 250. I went from happy go lucky to complete zombie.


Sounds awful mate but will give it a go. Im able to stay in a room with good ventilation all day with a fan nearby but if it gets to extreme i will drop down.

The only thing worrying me is if the dnp is legit and properly dosed, and if i will break out in a rash like last time. Although the last DNP i got was overdosed and made from dirty powder. I just hope that if im allergic to dnp that the anti-histamine can keep rashes away.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kasperth92 said:


> Thanks guys. Will follow advice and wait 5-7 days to see. I dont think i want to go over 250mg but will see.
> 
> @ewen
> 
> ...


Sounds alright , don't go over 100g of carbs and try get more protein in through shakes , add in a small amount of T3 aswell.

Sounds like your holding water though and its best to be strict on diet and use a little dnp .


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Was on 125mg from last monday to sunday then upped it to 250mg yesterday. Did have a peak on the scales yesterday morning just to see what was happening and its working even though i wasnt feeling much. So upped it. Was going to do a week at 250mg then stop but mibbi run another wk....will see.


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh and my only downfall was on mothers day at my mums with all the family......big fruit scone and a cuppa tea lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

According to @DiggyV research you can run 125mg daily over 2 weeks on a strict diet and low dose T3 and lose 1lb of fat per day and from my personal experience that is correct , absolutely no need to go above 250mg imo and if you need more then clearly diet is poor .

I've slipped up on diet due to injury and barely training but can see a big difference .


----------



## R1CHY (Jan 1, 2013)

ewen said:


> According to @DiggyV research you can run 125mg daily over 2 weeks on a strict diet and low dose T3 and lose 1lb of fat per day and from my personal experience that is correct , absolutely no need to go above 250mg imo and if you need more then clearly diet is poor .
> 
> I've slipped up on diet due to injury and barely training but can see a big difference .


This would sound about right then as i was defo losing on 125mg per day and small dose t3. Diet was/is as near as dammit. Just thought to up it to 250mg for the last week to sew what happens. Never trained much last wk due to 13hour shifts but back at it this week.

How often do you run this cycle??


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> According to @DiggyV research you can run 125mg daily over 2 weeks on a strict diet and low dose T3 and lose 1lb of fat per day and from my personal experience that is correct , absolutely no need to go above 250mg imo and if you need more then clearly diet is poor .
> 
> I've slipped up on diet due to injury and barely training but can see a big difference .


I get 1lb a day or there abouts at 250mg mate, at 125, I see 0.4-0.5 lb, but still noticeable week on week. Also I dont gain weight really at any point during a cycle. My weight may be static in the first week as glycogen drops and water lifts, but after that it is nice steady progress. Also at 125mg you can take T3, but its not 100% necessary, however at 250mg, then take 25-50mcg ED.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> I get 1lb a day or there abouts at 250mg mate, at 125, I see 0.4-0.5 lb, but still noticeable week on week. Also I dont gain weight really at any point during a cycle. My weight may be static in the first week as glycogen drops and water lifts, but after that it is nice steady progress. Also at 125mg you can take T3, but its not 100% necessary, however at 250mg, then take 25-50mcg ED.


i stand corrected

it is early :lol:


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

@ewen

do you mean that more of my protein needs to come from shakes or that i need to get in more overall and that i could get it from shakes ?

@DiggyV

last time i ran DNP, i ordered T3 with it, but when i took it i got a massive headache plus i got some canker sores around the mouth so i stopped, and this time i havent ordered any T3. Could the T3 have been bad since it was from a scam lab ?

And is i have understood correctly the T3 "only" helps with the lethargy right ? The thing is that i have read people talking about T3 messing up your thyroid, tapering up and down and if you dont do this it could damage your thyroid for good. I have also read that you dont have to taper and that the thyroid bounces back, but i havent found a definitive answer. If you could shed some light on it it would be cool.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kasperth92 said:


> @ewen
> 
> do you mean that more of my protein needs to come from shakes or that i need to get in more overall and that i could get it from shakes ?


more protein and you can get it from shakes .

T3 will suppress thyroid but that`ll bounce back in a couple weeks , pharma T3 should be used due to accurate dosing needed for the tabs .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

kasperth92 said:


> @ewen
> 
> do you mean that more of my protein needs to come from shakes or that i need to get in more overall and that i could get it from shakes ?
> 
> ...


Probably duff T3. or not even T3!

THe additiona if T3 is to combat lethargy. But the lethargy is caused by your own natural T3 levels being reduced. DNP interferes with Deiodinase which converts T4 to T3. So all you are doing is replacing missing T3. No need to taper up or down with T3 on DNP (or any other time IMO - bot thats another subject entirely), just add in 25-50mcg from day 2 or 3 after your first dose at 250mg DNP. Then stop taking it on the day of your last DNP dose.

Most 'T3' out there is not actually the T3 in your body, its Cytomel which has a Sodium ion in place of a Hydrogen ion. It does the same job, but has a longer half life (around 2.5 days), so stop on the day of your last dose and it will slowly reduce over the next 5 days as your body's own T3 levels start rising again.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> more protein and you can get it from shakes .
> 
> *T3 will suppress thyroid but that`ll bounce back in a couple weeks* , pharma T3 should be used due to accurate dosing needed for the tabs .


erm, not in this case big fella. :wink: See above post, you are just replacing the T3 your body cant produce itself.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:



> erm, not in this case big fella. :wink: See above post, you are just replacing the T3 your body cant produce itself.


so DNP is an exception ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> so DNP is an exception ?


yes.

Normally when you add in T3 then it affects the negative feedback loop T3->TRH->TSH->T4->T3 and so as you add in more T3, TRH falls, TSH falls and the amount of T4 your body produces falls, so there is less to be converted and used as T3.

This conversion from T4 to T3 is carried out by a protein enzyme called deiodinase.

DNP blunts the action of deiodinase, so your natty T3 levels drop and you feel lethargic. Yes your body will produce more but it takes a while for production to ramp up. So adding in a low dose of T3 (25-50mcg) just replaces the T3 you cannot convert from T4.

So your body just thinks that T3 is normal, as the total amount will be about the same. If its a little bit over then there may be a little reduction in T4, which is why its best to run 25mcg for a couple of days and if you feel OK use that, otherwise try 50mcg.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> yes.
> 
> Normally when you add in T3 then it affects the negative feedback loop T3->TRH->TSH->T4->T3 and so as you add in more T3, TRH falls, TSH falls and the amount of T4 your body produces falls, so there is less to be converted and used as T3.
> 
> ...


makes sense .

i have another question 

using pre w/o insulin whilst running DNP to limit fat gain as was suggested by another member , i know this isnt wise however is it safe ?


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> Probably duff T3. or not even T3!
> 
> THe additiona if T3 is to combat lethargy. But the lethargy is caused by your own natural T3 levels being reduced. DNP interferes with Deiodinase which converts T4 to T3. So all you are doing is replacing missing T3. No need to taper up or down with T3 on DNP (or any other time IMO - bot thats another subject entirely), just add in 25-50mcg from day 2 or 3 after your first dose at 250mg DNP. Then stop taking it on the day of your last DNP dose.
> 
> Most 'T3' out there is not actually the T3 in your body, its Cytomel which has a Sodium ion in place of a Hydrogen ion. It does the same job, but has a longer half life (around 2.5 days), so stop on the day of your last dose and it will slowly reduce over the next 5 days as your body's own T3 levels start rising again.


Alright thanks. Great info


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> makes sense .
> 
> i have another question
> 
> using *pre w/o insulin whilst running DNP to limit fat gain* as was suggested by another member , i know this isnt wise however is it safe ?


In my opinion there is a basic lack of understanding of what DNP does, or how it should be run, for someone to come up with this quote :lol:

At its most simplistic level, DNP stops efficient energy production and forces your body to burn fat.

The other issue I can see is that because of the way DNP works, shuttling hydrogen cations (H+) across the mitochondrial membrane, it actually mimics part of insulins behaviour to a certain extent, and therefore reduces the need for insulin to be released by your body. Also as you use any glucose in your blood up because of this, again there is less need for insulin to be released.

DNP causes hypos, Insulin causes catastrophic hypos, I cant see why any sane person would run insulin while on DNP, the biochemistry is flawed.

Now if you cram in carbs while on DNP it is possible to gain weight (I know I have done it as an experiment), but its really not pleasant. Also as blood glucose levels rise (Hyp*er*glycaemia - not hyp*o* notice) then you will get an insulin pulse, this will then store the excess glucose as fat.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

ewen said:


> According to @DiggyV research you can run 125mg daily over 2 weeks on a strict diet and low dose T3 and lose 1lb of fat per day and from my personal experience that is correct , absolutely no need to go above 250mg imo and if you need more then clearly diet is poor .
> 
> I've slipped up on diet due to injury and barely training but can see a big difference .


How strict are we talking about mate ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> In my opinion there is a basic lack of understanding of what DNP does, or how it should be run, for someone to come up with this quote :lol:
> 
> At its most simplistic level, DNP stops efficient energy production and forces your body to burn fat.
> 
> ...


he posted a lot of studies on here 

thanks good info :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

reza85 said:


> How strict are we talking about mate ?


whilst on DNP i was using 450 protein 100g (somedays less) of carbs and fats were 100g (give or take to the nearest rounded up figure)

no sugar and only black coffee and water .

for my first attempt i ran 250g carbs and found that hard hhowever i was then able to drop to 100g on DNP .

so for me then very strict .


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> he posted a lot of studies on here
> 
> thanks good info :thumbup1:


very odd mate - I'll do look, but the whole premise of DNP is to strip fat, so why would someone think they needed something to stop fat being stored... odd...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

@DiggyV

Hi mate I'm on around 220g protein and just over 100g of carbs and around 100f

250dnp a day and t3 weight at moment is a very flat 90kg

Does this diet look ok ?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DiggyV said:


> very odd mate - I'll do look, but the whole premise of DNP is to strip fat, so why would someone think they needed something to stop fat being stored... odd...


it was aus ...

idea was to use dnp to limit fat gain but it is a dodgy way to do things .


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

kasperth92 said:


> Hello. A week ago exactly i started with a cycle of Yellow Magic DNP. I started with 1 tab of 125mg. Been doing that monday-sunday and then today i have upped the dose to 2 tabs.
> 
> But i cant really feel anything. Could it be a bad batch ? I was under the impression that this brand of dnp is proper dosed so i would expect at least some sides. Even when eating some simple carbs i dont feel warm.
> 
> ...


That is a very high dose of cetirizine, it should be taken 10mg once daily!


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> That is a very high dose of cetirizine, it should be taken 10mg once daily!


Yeah i know and did that to start with but got some tingling feeling in my skin and afraid of it beeing a rash starting i upped the dose. Havent read about any severe side effects from cetirizine. SLeepiness and weight gain are the most negative and they are rare.

What do you think could happen by taken as many as i dog ?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

reza85 said:


> @DiggyV
> 
> Hi mate I'm on around 220g protein and just over 100g of carbs and around 100f
> 
> ...


yup... :thumb:


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

kasperth92 said:


> Yeah i know and did that to start with but got some tingling feeling in my skin and afraid of it beeing a rash starting i upped the dose. Havent read about any severe side effects from cetirizine. SLeepiness and weight gain are the most negative and they are rare.
> 
> What do you think could happen by taken as many as i dog ?


No sure whether it has anything to do with the DNP i was just letting you know about the overdosing just incase u miss read the label..

I have some yellow magic myself, you can see the tabs are mostly pure DNP


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> it was aus ...
> 
> idea was to use dnp to limit fat gain but it is a dodgy way to do things .


Unless you are running cals in excess of maintenance, there is no real way to gain fat on DNP. And why the hell would you run cals in excess of maintenance on DNP? I likes Aus when he was on here, but some of his ideas were a little... erm ... left field


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Definately feeling heat and lethargy now.

Upped the dose to 500mg so my cycle will end in 6 days, cant wiat.

DiggyV

Would it be fine to stay around 2100kcal after dnp and introducing carbs gradually over the next 2 weeks ?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

kasperth92 said:


> Definately feeling heat and lethargy now.
> 
> Upped the dose to 500mg so my cycle will end in 6 days, cant wiat.
> 
> ...


Your alive, thank god!! :thumb:

So have have your results been? why did u need to up the dose to 500mg?


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

kasperth92 said:


> Definately feeling heat and lethargy now.
> 
> Upped the dose to 500mg so my cycle will end in 6 days, cant wiat.
> 
> ...


Is 500mg considered quite high a dose for DNP? I see most people run at 125/250mg?

Have you noticed any weight/fat loss?


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Gathers54 said:


> Is 500mg considered quite high a dose for DNP? I see most people run at 125/250mg?
> 
> Have you noticed any weight/fat loss?


I believe so mate, its not unheard of or anything but perhaps high for a first time user... i dont plan to go above 250mg on my cycle


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> Your alive, thank god!! :thumb:
> 
> So have have your results been? why did u need to up the dose to 500mg?


Second time user mate. I just felt i could handle upping to 500mg. So my cycle went from 14 days to 7 so i dont have to feel warm to long 

The results have been mediocre. Lost around 2.5 kg, just weighed myself but i have been eating food today, and i have a feeling im holding alot water. When i take my socks off at night theres a big mark in my legs so im hoping im holding alot of water.

Dont have a job at the moment so im sitting in front of a fan most of the day when im home 

I have had a couple days where i ate to much, but its perfectly strict now so i hope these 7 days where i take 500mg will drop some weight off


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

kasperth92 said:


> Second time user mate. I just felt i could handle upping to 500mg. So my cycle went from 14 days to 7 so i dont have to feel warm to long
> 
> The results have been mediocre. Lost around 2.5 kg, just weighed myself but i have been eating food today, and i have a feeling im holding alot water. When i take my socks off at night theres a big mark in my legs so im hoping im holding alot of water.
> 
> ...


What dose did you do first cycle and for how long? How did you find weight loss on that cycle?

Is it worth doing it for 7 days rather than 14 or 21? I would have thought you'd get more out of a 14 day cycle, although i'm sure that would depend on the way you feel unless you lowered the dose back to 250mg?

I'm not experienced at all with DNP hence all my questions. I am just researching etc and may do a cycle in a month or so.


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> What dose did you do first cycle and for how long? How did you find weight loss on that cycle?
> 
> Is it worth doing it for 7 days rather than 14 or 21? I would have thought you'd get more out of a 14 day cycle, although i'm sure that would depend on the way you feel unless you lowered the dose back to 250mg?
> 
> I'm not experienced at all with DNP hence all my questions. I am just researching etc and may do a cycle in a month or so.


To be honest mate im no expet either, just go by what the smart people on here suggest.

First time i ran it around 10 days because i broke out in the worst rash i have ever had in my entire life. Then when it subsided abit i was dumb enough to start again but this time with a anti-histamine but it wasnt enough so the rash got even worse, couldnt sleep. At that time i had been running 125mg for 6 days, then upped to 250mg on day 7 and then hell broke loose 2 days later. But i have found out it was overdosed dnp and the powder used was dirty (not cleaned properly) at least from what ive read. Didnt loose that much, maybe 1-2 kg but thats still great. Didnt have a proper diet though.

Then i got hold of some good dnp, take around 80 mg cetirizine a day now that im taking 500mg dnp and my skin is fine. For me i would rather cut my last 14 days into 7 by doubling my dose (250mg to 500mg). And in my opinion that would equal the same fatloss as 14 days on 250mg but i could be wrong.


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

kasperth92 said:


> To be honest mate im no expet either, just go by what the smart people on here suggest.
> 
> First time i ran it around 10 days because i broke out in the worst rash i have ever had in my entire life. Then when it subsided abit i was dumb enough to start again but this time with a anti-histamine but it wasnt enough so the rash got even worse, couldnt sleep. At that time i had been running 125mg for 6 days, then upped to 250mg on day 7 and then hell broke loose 2 days later. But i have found out it was overdosed dnp and the powder used was dirty (not cleaned properly) at least from what ive read. Didnt loose that much, maybe 1-2 kg but thats still great. Didnt have a proper diet though.
> 
> Then i got hold of some good dnp, take around 80 mg cetirizine a day now that im taking 500mg dnp and my skin is fine. For me i would rather cut my last 14 days into 7 by doubling my dose (250mg to 500mg). And in my opinion that would equal the same fatloss as 14 days on 250mg but i could be wrong.


 @DiggyV is a very knowledgeable person on the fat burners and stims, so should be able to give you advice. He's in the process of writing up a guide so has done plenty of research etc

What DNP are you taking? is the yellow magic D-Hacks? 250mg seems to work very well with most people on here but then i suppose everyone is different. I would have thought you'd not lose much in 7 days compared to 14 but if the effects are unbearable then you wont have a choice. How long did you take 250mg for as it builds up over several days?


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> @DiggyV is a very knowledgeable person on the fat burners and stims, so should be able to give you advice. He's in the process of writing up a guide so has done plenty of research etc
> 
> What DNP are you taking? 250mg seems to work very well with most people on here but then i suppose everyone is different. I would have thought you'd not lose much in 7 days compared to 14 but if the effects are unbearable then you wont have a choice. How long did you take 250mg for as it builds up over several days?


Well theres no way back just waiting to finish and then seeing how it went. Im not devastated if it dont turn out how i wanted.

I took 125mg for 1 week, then 250mg for about 6-7 days and now 500.

Why do you think that 14 days on 250mg would be better than 7 days on 500 ?


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

kasperth92 said:


> Well theres no way back just waiting to finish and then seeing how it went. Im not devastated if it dont turn out how i wanted.
> 
> I took 125mg for 1 week, then 250mg for about 6-7 days and now 500.
> 
> Why do you think that 14 days on 250mg would be better than 7 days on 500 ?


Just thought you'd have more workouts inc cardio and lose more in 14 days than you would in 7. It also builds up over several days but then i see it was building up before you went to 500.

I started taking T5 extremes and am currently on Day 5 but already down 2.1kg. This is the 3rd week on my cut and down 5.1kg in total, no doubt alot is water but can see my body shape changing. Maybe give them a try if this doesn't work out the way you want it too?


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> Just thought you'd have more workouts inc cardio and lose more in 14 days than you would in 7. It also builds up over several days but then i see it was building up before you went to 500.
> 
> I started taking T5 extremes and am currently on Day 5 but already down 2.1kg. This is the 3rd week on my cut and down 5.1kg in total, no doubt alot is water but can see my body shape changing. Maybe give them a try if this doesn't work out the way you want it too?


I dont know mate, but sure DiggyV does  .

If this fails i will just continue with a proper diet and exercise. But im sure i hold alot of water så cant wait to those 7-10 days after i stop the dnp

Will look into those T5 Extremes


----------



## Gathers54 (Jun 26, 2010)

kasperth92 said:


> I dont know mate, but sure DiggyV does  .
> 
> If this fails i will just continue with a proper diet and exercise. But im sure i hold alot of water så cant wait to those 7-10 days after i stop the dnp
> 
> Will look into those T5 Extremes


Yeah please update the thread a week after you have stopped the DNP, it will be interesting to see the results overall.

Are you still quite active on 500mg? Have you felt like a zombie at any point?


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Gathers54 said:


> Yeah please update the thread a week after you have stopped the DNP, it will be interesting to see the results overall.
> 
> Are you still quite active on 500mg? Have you felt like a zombie at any point?


As active as can be. Dont feel like a zombie, although i can clearly feel the differene in energy levels. Mainly the sweating and heavy breathing have been bothering me, but i think its wort it for cutting 7 days of the cycle. Although this morning i woke with some weird stomach pains. could just be because im constipated.


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Dropped it to 375mg today. cause the sweating was to much, also i couldnt drink enough to keep up with all that sweating so woke up today completely dehydrated with a insane headache.

When i woke up i weighed 104,5 kg, down from 108,5 when i began the cycle. After eating and drinking water during the day the weight was 106,5 again


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

kasperth92 said:


> Dropped it to 375mg today. cause the sweating was to much, also i couldnt drink enough to keep up with all that sweating so woke up today completely dehydrated with a insane headache.
> 
> When i woke up i weighed 104,5 kg, down from 108,5 when i began the cycle. After eating and drinking water during the day the weight was 106,5 again


How long did it take for the 4kg loss???


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

johnnymctrance said:


> How long did it take for the 4kg loss???


about 2 weeks and 2 days mate.

Thought it was longer, cant keep track of time but wrote down when i started, so guess thats pretty good

But then again, that 4 kg weight loss was when i was dehydrated so it really isnt 4 kg


----------

